# Newer DCC Ready Bachmann Dash 8-40CW What decoders?



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Like topic states, for the newer style Bachmann Dash 8-40CW, what decoders works? Bachmann information claims it is DCC ready? Does it use a solder in decoder, or does it use a plug and play 8 pin, or a replacement board?

Thanks.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Not really sure on that model.
Do you have it and can you give a picture with the body off?
There are a lot of decoders that cross over just none listed for that model that I can find.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

No, I don't have it yet, just looking for something I can play with until i get really going, as N scale is completely new to me... and i just ordered a NCE Power Cab, I must have searched the internet for 3 hours last night searching for an answer... some of the older models, pre-DCC ready, people recommend the dz125 from digitrax.

Since I was starting out, i was hoping to get volume rather than the most quality, it seems I can get two of these with decoder for the price of say an atlas, which down the road, as my collection grows, I would probably just convert these to dummy engines and install a sound decoder and run a consist...


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

I actually found a post at Bachmann N scale forum showing step by step how to do it with a digitrax decoder... here's the link for future generations...

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,7064.0.html


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice find. You'll have to let us know how it runs.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can use a Digitrax DZ125 or an NCE Z14SR.


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, I just ordered a DZ125 to try it out with the loco I already had coming.. I'll let you know how it goes... time to bust out my soldering iron and practice a bit...


----------



## Justin9 (Dec 30, 2011)

Well... I got my 4 decoders today and installed one in a bachmann dash 8 40cw... it works... took me a minute to get the nce running, I used the wrong cable so I wasn't getting power to the track, but got that straighten out and it works... I'm a happy camper... my first two or three solders were kind of rough, but by the end I had gotten it down again, been a while since I used a soldering iron... lol... I'm fairly pleased with the loco for the 40 or so bucks I have in it with DCC... guess I'll spend the time to paint a nice shell for it now... it is much quieter than the f9 that came in te Mckinley Explorer set... but looking at the trucks, no wonder, the gears are exposed, so I imagine alot of the noise is from them....


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Justin9 said:


> Well... I got my 4 decoders today and installed one in a bachmann dash 8 40cw... it works... took me a minute to get the nce running, I used the wrong cable so I wasn't getting power to the track, but got that straighten out and it works... I'm a happy camper... my first two or three solders were kind of rough, but by the end I had gotten it down again, been a while since I used a soldering iron... lol... I'm fairly pleased with the loco for the 40 or so bucks I have in it with DCC... guess I'll spend the time to paint a nice shell for it now... it is much quieter than the f9 that came in te Mckinley Explorer set... but looking at the trucks, no wonder, the gears are exposed, so I imagine alot of the noise is from them....


I am trying to install a DZ125 in a Dash 8 and have tried 2 different decoders and I have rear light and can turn on and off but no forward light and no motor control.
I have checked and re-checked the numbers to colors. Is it posible the Bachmann numbers are wrong?
I did test run it on DC prior to the install. It will also not run on DC with the decoder in.

Thanks , Mike


----------



## bombardiermike (Aug 1, 2012)

Digitrax DZ125, no solder needed


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

bombardiermike,
There are 3 differnt models of the DZ125.
The DZ125 is a wired decoder.
The DZ125IN is a 6 pin decoder.
The DZ125PS is a 8 pin plug decoder.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

bombardiermike said:


> Digitrax DZ125, no solder needed


How do you figure that ????
Have you all not looked at this ????

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/board/index.php/topic,7064.0.html

Mike


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Mike...I know as for myself I didn't look at the link.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Mike...I know as for myself I didn't look at the link.


Sean , thanks for the PMs.
I will likely save some more lost time and junk the orig. board as you stated.
Thanks , Mike


----------

